# Swift Motor Home Owners Club



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Dont know if any one knows about these two clubs but the chap running it I met at the NEC on the Swift stand. Could be worth a browse.

Nice guy.

http://www.swiftmotorhomesownersclub.co.uk/

http://www.swiftmotorhomesownersclub.co.uk

Regards


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Is it just me or do some of these clubs give no incentive for me to part with my hard earned cash to become a member?. Not a dig at this particular one, I have in the past been a member of some clubs in relation to some hobbies I have and they seem to want my money but dont do anything for me in return hence membership being swiftly cancelled!!. Looking at this website, I can part with 20 quid but for what? a newsletter? tag along to a rally? access to the manufacturer with any problems?

I get all this and a hell of a lot more here for a tenner. 

Grumble over. 

Paul

PS - this reaction may be fuelled by the fact I have just been out to Sainsburys to get my kids flowers to give to their mum tomorrow and for some reason the bunches have halved in size and doubled in price being the first weekend in march - I hate getting ripped off.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i posted an enquiry when we got are swift about 4 years ago and never heard a word from them 
chapter


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I suppose it gives Swift owners a mutual shoulder to cry on!!

_Ducks below parapet_


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> I suppose it gives Swift owners a mutual shoulder to cry on!!
> 
> _Ducks below parapet_


_joins spacerunner, was only trying to be helpfull_


----------



## mariner01 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Swift Motorhomes Owners Club*

Hi Peter

That nice guy - must have been ME!! :lol:

I remember our chat - feeling's mutual!

Best regards and thanks for the PR 

Chairman


----------

